# Artificial Hair for Goat Legs?



## boergoatlove (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm a new member on the goat spot, but I have been coming to this site for a couple years now for answers to all my burning goat questions, so I figured it was time to make an account of my own. But anyway, time to get to my question. I have been showing market wethers for five years now, and I have seen my main competition use, what my show friends and I joking call, goat weave. It is artificial hair that is groomed with spray and gel into the legs of the goat to give it a stockier appearance amongst other things. I have never seen it in stores or online, and I was curious as to know what it is that they're putting in the legs. The attached photo is not my goat (I wish it was), but it was one of the few photos I could find for reference as to what I'm talking about. If anyone knows what I'm talking about, or has even used it before, I'd greatly appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

That's just a little bizarre! :scratch: Sorry! :-D


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Quite frankly, it is cheating.


----------



## boergoatlove (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes, I agree. I find it very strange and unfair. Goats in my local show circuit with their leg hair done as such always win though :/ Granted they are very nice high-dollar goats, but I find the extent of the fitting I've seen some people do very ridiculous and unnecessary.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Whoa. I've heard of this is dogs. Crazy.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

:sigh: Andrious does not approve of this :roll:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is so cheating  I have never heard of this but hope the judges are aware of it!
Animals can be great naturally! No need to "enhance" with artificial means...so sad people are coming to that.
That would deter my vote....

Sorry, I have no idea where one would get that.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Get hair off another goat? I'm kidding. To me, that is ridiculous!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I did a quick google search and it looks like its very common in the cattle show industry to add fake hair to the tail and the legs and its not always against the rules. CRAZY.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

In dog shows people will groom the fur out like that. natural fur hopefully!!! but brush upwards and fluff with a hairdryer. Also add baby powder to make the white more white and the fur stays fluffed. Shetland Sheepdog feet and Aussie feet and legs for example.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Cattle have been doing this for years. I have even watched them use twine before. You cut it into short pieces and unravel it then glue it on and paint it. You can also just use hair you have clipped off. I am not good at fitting any animals so I have not learned this trick.


----------



## boergoatlove (Sep 20, 2016)

RPC said:


> Cattle have been doing this for years. I have even watched them use twine before. You cut it into short pieces and unravel it then glue it on and paint it. You can also just use hair you have clipped off. I am not good at fitting any animals so I have not learned this trick.


Yea! That's exactly it! That's what they do. It just annoys me so much because it makes the goat look thicker boned and a better animal on the hoof. When the goats fitted like that stand next to mine, they make mine look stick-legged which is far from the case. It's just so unfair


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree which is another reason why I have not tried to learn how to do it. It would be awesome to win but I want to win the correct way.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol..oh my. Win at any cost!!...such a shame. If you have a winning animals..should win on its own merits not the groomers.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am all about good grooming it is truly an art that I don't have bit I don't like when things are added to an animal to make it look better like the artificial hair.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

RPC said:


> I am all about good grooming it is truly an art that I don't have bit I don't like when things are added to an animal to make it look better like the artificial hair.


I agree! I can't clip worth crap but I admire people who can, but when you add things I don't think that's right. It's one thing to fluff or shine but adding is kinda unhonest IMO


----------



## kjlym (8 mo ago)

boergoatlove said:


> Yea! That's exactly it! That's what they do. It just annoys me so much because it makes the goat look thicker boned and a better animal on the hoof. When the goats fitted like that stand next to mine, they make mine look stick-legged which is far from the case. It's just so unfair


why are you mad that they are better at fitting?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

kjlym said:


> why are you mad that they are better at fitting?


This thread is from 2016


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Closed. OP is long gone.


----------

